# Sweden:  Armin was Murdered for Protecting Classmate



## Mrs. M.

* Lithuanian, Armin, was murdered by Syrian Muslim classmate *​
The story of a 15 yr. Old Lithuanian boy, who was stabbed to death at school by a Muslim immigrant's son, should serve as a dire warning to Europe.

Witnesses say that the 14 yr. Old Syrian immigrant assaulted a female student.  Later on, he plotted the murder of  the 15 yr. old classmate who stepped in to protect her.The victim was taken to a hospital where he later died.

Classes were canceled Tuesday at the school. News sources reported that the school is dedicated to educating students who do not speak the Swedish language.

A female student described the victim, Armin,  as wonderful. He was always there when you needed him. When you had bad days, Armin was always there to make them better. He was a cheerful soul. Armin was popular and many students liked him.

Swedish authorities withheld the names and ethnicity of both the murderer and his victim, in an apparent effort to hide the dangers of UN multiculturalism policy. Students at the school said the victim was Lithuanian and his name was Armin.

Students identified the Syrian immigrant who knifed the victim, as Ahmed. Ahmed recently migrated from Syria to Sweden with his father. The local village where the students attended the school has had a recent flood of immigrants from Syria.

The father of one pupil had issued an unheeded warning to a Counselor at the school stating, "Wake up, before it is too late."

It was reported that the Syrian student had a reputation of harassing female students at the school. An investigation uncovered Ahmed had visited certain web pages over Christmas holiday on “how to kill someone properly.”

Locals believe it was an honor killing. Ahmed's cultural background believes it is an unforgivable offense for anyone to stop them from harassing females. They feel it is their right because the girls they target are not Muslim. Anyone who challenges this right can become the target of an honor killing.

Because Ahmed is 14 yrs. Old he will not be charged with murder. Sources who chose to remain anonymous reported that Ahmed will be transferred to another school in Sweden where he can continue his education without fear of discrimination.

Failure of the Media to report the details of the attack is yet another example of the lengths EU leadership is going to, in order to comply with UN Migrant policy.

The story about Sweden's school children under attack, is not an isolated incident.

On October 22, 2015 a student and a teacher's assistant were murdered at a school in Sweden when a masked terrorist entered the school wielding a sword in one hand and a knife in the other. Two other students, identified as age 15 and 17, were seriously wounded in the attack and the older victim later died at a local hospital.

The students who witnessed the attack are still undergoing counseling after witnessing the terrifying attack unfold.

The brother of Lavin Eskandar told reporters that Lavin sacrificed his own life in order to protect the pupils. Eskandar shielded the students by standing in front of the students in an effort to hold off the armed attacker.

Swedish police confirmed at a press conference in Trollhattan that they believed the attack was racially motivated. The name of the 20 yr. Old terrorist has been withheld.

Swedish actor, William Spetz, posted a tribute to the victims on Facebook.
Little acknowledgment has been offered for the 15 yr. Old hero known only as, “Armin.”

The pattern of protecting the identity of Muslim immigrants who murder, rape and terrorize European citizens was established by UN Migrant policy which insists that EU leadership have no choice but to accept their quotas of Muslim immigrants each year.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes, people kill each other, Mrs. M.

That's why we have the police, and your story reinforces they are doing their job well.


----------



## The Great Goose

The sad thing is, a lithuanian boy was needed to protect the swedish girl.

feminism is evil.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The thought that feminism is evil is in fact evil.


----------



## DarkFury

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, people kill each other, Mrs. M.
> 
> That's why we have the police, and your story reinforces they are doing their job well.


*Fewer murdering terrorists mean we would need fewer cops. And you hate cops so what's the problem?*


----------



## JakeStarkey

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, people kill each other, Mrs. M.
> 
> That's why we have the police, and your story reinforces they are doing their job well.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fewer murdering terrorists mean we would need fewer cops. And you hate cops so what's the problem?*
Click to expand...

You simply have holes in your reasoning.  We have Christian terrorists here.  That's not going away.


----------



## eagle1462010

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, people kill each other, Mrs. M.
> 
> That's why we have the police, and your story reinforces they are doing their job well.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fewer murdering terrorists mean we would need fewer cops. And you hate cops so what's the problem?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You simply have holes in your reasoning.  We have Christian terrorists here.  That's not going away.
Click to expand...

The Fake shows up to defend Muslims.  How typical.


----------



## JakeStarkey

eagle1462010 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, people kill each other, Mrs. M.
> 
> That's why we have the police, and your story reinforces they are doing their job well.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fewer murdering terrorists mean we would need fewer cops. And you hate cops so what's the problem?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You simply have holes in your reasoning.  We have Christian terrorists here.  That's not going away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Fake shows up to defend Muslims.  How typical.
Click to expand...

You are defending christian terrorists, how typical.  You sound stupid.


----------



## Decus

London has added armed police officers to counter the threat of "Christian?" terrorists:

"Six hundred extra armed officers are to be trained and patrols will be more than doubled to help counter the threat of a terrorist attack in London, the Metropolitan Police has announced."

Met Police increases Authorised Firearms Officers in London to 2,800 - BBC News

The English were once very proud of the fact that their police didn't need to carry guns. You have to wonder if crazed Christians are really to blame.

.


----------



## DarkFury

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, people kill each other, Mrs. M.
> 
> That's why we have the police, and your story reinforces they are doing their job well.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fewer murdering terrorists mean we would need fewer cops. And you hate cops so what's the problem?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You simply have holes in your reasoning.  We have Christian terrorists here.  That's not going away.
Click to expand...

*Your reasoning is fewer guns equal fewer crimes. Which is bullsh8t by the way.
Mine is fewer criminals equal crimes and THAT'S proven.*


----------



## Lady_Lbrty

Mrs. M. said:


> I can't believe they just allowed that boy to return to another school. No charges or anything? I am sorry, but if the citizens of Sweden allow their Government to do this to them, I am just not sure what is going to happen. What's it going to take for Swedes to say enough, storm the Government buildings, replace the powers that be, and start killing these people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lithuanian, Armin, was murdered by Syrian Muslim classmate *​
> The story of a 15 yr. Old Lithuanian boy, who was stabbed to death at school by a Muslim immigrant's son, should serve as a dire warning to Europe.
> 
> Witnesses say that the 14 yr. Old Syrian immigrant assaulted a female student.  Later on, he plotted the murder of  the 15 yr. old classmate who stepped in to protect her.The victim was taken to a hospital where he later died.
> 
> Classes were canceled Tuesday at the school. News sources reported that the school is dedicated to educating students who do not speak the Swedish language.
> 
> A female student described the victim, Armin,  as wonderful. He was always there when you needed him. When you had bad days, Armin was always there to make them better. He was a cheerful soul. Armin was popular and many students liked him.
> 
> Swedish authorities withheld the names and ethnicity of both the murderer and his victim, in an apparent effort to hide the dangers of UN multiculturalism policy. Students at the school said the victim was Lithuanian and his name was Armin.
> 
> Students identified the Syrian immigrant who knifed the victim, as Ahmed. Ahmed recently migrated from Syria to Sweden with his father. The local village where the students attended the school has had a recent flood of immigrants from Syria.
> 
> The father of one pupil had issued an unheeded warning to a Counselor at the school stating, "Wake up, before it is too late."
> 
> It was reported that the Syrian student had a reputation of harassing female students at the school. An investigation uncovered Ahmed had visited certain web pages over Christmas holiday on “how to kill someone properly.”
> 
> Locals believe it was an honor killing. Ahmed's cultural background believes it is an unforgivable offense for anyone to stop them from harassing females. They feel it is their right because the girls they target are not Muslim. Anyone who challenges this right can become the target of an honor killing.
> 
> Because Ahmed is 14 yrs. Old he will not be charged with murder. Sources who chose to remain anonymous reported that Ahmed will be transferred to another school in Sweden where he can continue his education without fear of discrimination.
> 
> Failure of the Media to report the details of the attack is yet another example of the lengths EU leadership is going to, in order to comply with UN Migrant policy.
> 
> The story about Sweden's school children under attack, is not an isolated incident.
> 
> On October 22, 2015 a student and a teacher's assistant were murdered at a school in Sweden when a masked terrorist entered the school wielding a sword in one hand and a knife in the other. Two other students, identified as age 15 and 17, were seriously wounded in the attack and the older victim later died at a local hospital.
> 
> The students who witnessed the attack are still undergoing counseling after witnessing the terrifying attack unfold.
> 
> The brother of Lavin Eskandar told reporters that Lavin sacrificed his own life in order to protect the pupils. Eskandar shielded the students by standing in front of the students in an effort to hold off the armed attacker.
> 
> Swedish police confirmed at a press conference in Trollhattan that they believed the attack was racially motivated. The name of the 20 yr. Old terrorist has been withheld.
> 
> Swedish actor, William Spetz, posted a tribute to the victims on Facebook.
> Little acknowledgment has been offered for the 15 yr. Old hero known only as, “Armin.”
> 
> The pattern of protecting the identity of Muslim immigrants who murder, rape and terrorize European citizens was established by UN Migrant policy which insists that EU leadership have no choice but to accept their quotas of Muslim immigrants each year.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, people kill each other, Mrs. M.
> 
> That's why we have the police, and your story reinforces they are doing their job well.








If that's the case then the United States can do away with hate crimes correct?

After all murder is murder no matter what the reason.

While we're at it this kid should be tried as an adult and given the maximum sentence to provide an example of what can happen.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Sweden is a far safer country than the US. In fact all of Western Europe is safer than the US.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sweden is a far safer country than the US. In fact all of Western Europe is safer than the US.




Decidely.


----------



## JakeStarkey

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, people kill each other, Mrs. M.
> 
> That's why we have the police, and your story reinforces they are doing their job well.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fewer murdering terrorists mean we would need fewer cops. And you hate cops so what's the problem?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You simply have holes in your reasoning.  We have Christian terrorists here.  That's not going away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your reasoning is fewer guns equal fewer crimes. Which is bullsh8t by the way.
> Mine is fewer criminals equal crimes and THAT'S proven.*
Click to expand...

Non sequitur.  Your deflection fails.  We have Christian terrorists here, and that is the truth.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Damaged Eagle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, people kill each other, Mrs. M.
> 
> That's why we have the police, and your story reinforces they are doing their job well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then the United States can do away with hate crimes correct?
> 
> After all murder is murder no matter what the reason.
> 
> While we're at it this kid should be tried as an adult and given the maximum sentence to provide an example of what can happen.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
Click to expand...

That makes no sense about hate crimes.


----------



## skye

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sweden is a far safer country than the US. In fact all of Western Europe is safer than the US.



You go ask the women who have  been raped and the families of those  women who have been killed...in Sweden and elsewhere in Europe, by the Muslim immigrant   savages!

Sweden USED TO BE a safe country, safer than the US.

Not anymore!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sweden is a far safer country than the US. In fact all of Western Europe is safer than the US.



More ridiculous comments from you. How would you know? Oh that's right, you wouldn't.


----------



## L.K.Eder

How A School Stabbing By A Syrian immigrant Became An Anti-Immigrant Rallying Cry


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden is a far safer country than the US. In fact all of Western Europe is safer than the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go ask the women who have  been raped and the families of those  women who have been killed...in Sweden and elsewhere in Europe, by the Muslim immigrant   savages!
> 
> Sweden USED TO BE a safe country, safer than the US.
> 
> Not anymore!
Click to expand...


I'm telling you, Tommy must be attempting to break The Guinness Book of World Records - World Record For Unadulterated Silliness In The Shortest Time Possible. 

You know, I think the boy is going to win this!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> How A School Stabbing By A Syrian immigrant Became An Anti-Immigrant Rallying Cry



It's okay darling, we already know you're 100% pro-Muslim savages....do you have spare rooms? If so, just take a horde of them in to live with you already....oh I forgot your Mother's basement has NO spare rooms


----------



## JakeStarkey

You far right trolls are a hoot.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> You far right trolls are a hoot.



Who are you addressing this to?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> How A School Stabbing By A Syrian immigrant Became An Anti-Immigrant Rallying Cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay darling, we already know you're 100% pro-Muslim savages....do you have spare rooms? If so, just take a horde of them in to live with you already....oh I forgot your Mother's basement has NO spare rooms
Click to expand...

 thx for sharing


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Nothing can get in the way of the hate. Certainly not facts.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Anyone who believes that Sweden is more dangerous than the US in which to live is a far right troll.

But . . . since it is your assertion that Sweden is more dangerous, you will be glad to share the evidence with us, yes?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Intentional homicides (per 100,000 people) | Data | Table

The data tends to show that all of Western Europe , ravaged as it is by "savage rape gangs" is actually safer than the US. And always has been,.
It is wicked for fascists to state otherwise.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> How A School Stabbing By A Syrian immigrant Became An Anti-Immigrant Rallying Cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay darling, we already know you're 100% pro-Muslim savages....do you have spare rooms? If so, just take a horde of them in to live with you already....oh I forgot your Mother's basement has NO spare rooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx for sharing
Click to expand...


No problem


----------



## Tommy Tainant

L.K.Eder said:


> How A School Stabbing By A Syrian immigrant Became An Anti-Immigrant Rallying Cry


So this kid hasnt even been tried yet,let alone convicted, and the frothers have jumped on it. They must be very short of material.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> Anyone who believes that Sweden is more dangerous than the US in which to live is a far right troll.
> 
> But . . . since it is your assertion that Sweden is more dangerous, you will be glad to share the evidence with us, yes?



You've heard that rapes for example in Sweden are up more than 1000% and that even the Swedish police admit they can't cope and can't control things anymore?

Google Sweden's crime now. Granted Sweden is much smaller than United States, but as such, the crime rates are now staggering.

Previously Sweden was literally one of the safest nations in the world.


----------



## JakeStarkey

No one needs to google anything.  That is your assertion, Lucy, so prove it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> How A School Stabbing By A Syrian immigrant Became An Anti-Immigrant Rallying Cry
> 
> 
> 
> So this kid hasnt even been tried yet,let alone convicted, and the frothers have jumped on it. They must be very short of material.
Click to expand...


What about this Swedish girl, murdered:

Migrant boy from Somalia arrested over murder of Swedish social worker

What about this, Swedish police not coping, whilst they try to locate BOY who'd been multiply raped by the so-called male "refugees":

Police flee for their lives at Swedish migrant camp after mob attack

I could post this stuff until cows come home, there's so many of them. However fools like you, in total denial OR actually pro-Muslim savages, you'll always respond with the usual horsecrap.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Sweden records sex crimes differently to the US. Read and learn you simpleton.

Sweden's rape rate under the spotlight - BBC News

Sweden has the highest rape rate in Europe, author Naomi Wolf said on the BBC's Newsnight programme recently. She was commenting on the case of Julian Assange, the Wikileaks founder who is fighting extradition from the UK to Sweden over rape and sexual assault allegations that he denies.

Download the More or Less podcast

More stories from More or Less

Is it true? Yes. The Swedish police recorded the highest number of offences - about 63 per 100,000 inhabitants - of any force in Europe, in 2010. The second-highest in the world.

This was three times higher than the number of cases in the same year in Sweden's next-door neighbour, Norway, and twice the rate in the United States and the UK. It was more than 30 times the number in India, which recorded about two offences per 100,000 people.

On the face of it, it would seem Sweden is a much more dangerous place than these other countries.

But that is a misconception, according to Klara Selin, a sociologist at the National Council for Crime Prevention in Stockholm. She says you cannot compare countries' records, because police procedures and legal definitions vary widely.

"In Sweden there has been this ambition explicitly to record every case of sexual violence separately, to make it visible in the statistics," she says.

"So, for instance, when a woman comes to the police and she says my husband or my fiance raped me almost every day during the last year, the police have to record each of these events, which might be more than 300 events. In many other countries it would just be one record - one victim, one type of crime, one record."

The thing is, the number of reported rapes has been going up in Sweden - it's almost trebled in just the last seven years. In 2003, about 2,200 offences were reported by the police, compared to nearly 6,000 in 2010.

So something's going on.

But Klara Selin says the statistics don't represent a major crime epidemic, rather a shift in attitudes. The public debate about this sort of crime in Sweden over the past two decades has had the effect of raising awareness, she says, and encouraging women to go to the police if they have been attacked.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> No one needs to google anything.  That is your assertion, Lucy, so prove it.



It's all on Google, you'll find hundreds and hundreds of cases, so you want me to post hundreds and hundreds of links?

I know, let's all just say Rape is GREAT, Sodomising children is even BETTER, Murder is FABULOUS....as long as Muslims and Africans DO it....right?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Those are specific incidents, Lucy. I asked for proof of increased crime.

Here is a report that sheds light on the situation.

Sweden 2014 Crime and Safety Report

According to the report, property crimes and violent crimes are going down.

Tom has noted the difference in how crimes are reported in Sweden compared to the US.


----------



## Meathead

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one needs to google anything.  That is your assertion, Lucy, so prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all on Google, you'll find hundreds and hundreds of cases, so you want me to post hundreds and hundreds of links?
> 
> I know, let's all just say Rape is GREAT, Sodomising children is even BETTER, Murder is FABULOUS....as long as Muslims and Africans DO it....right?
Click to expand...

Yes, they are good things. We can not judge people of other cultures by our own standards. That would be intolerant.

Multiculturalism is what's important.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> Those are specific incidents, Lucy. I asked for proof of increased crime.
> 
> Here is a report that sheds light on the situation.
> 
> Sweden 2014 Crime and Safety Report
> 
> According to the report, property crimes and violent crimes are going down.
> 
> Tom has noted the difference in how crimes are reported in Sweden compared to the US.



2014....how about say....now?


----------



## dani67

Mrs. M. said:


> * Lithuanian, Armin, was murdered by Syrian Muslim classmate *​
> The story of a 15 yr. Old Lithuanian boy, who was stabbed to death at school by a Muslim immigrant's son, should serve as a dire warning to Europe.
> 
> Witnesses say that the 14 yr. Old Syrian immigrant assaulted a female student.  Later on, he plotted the murder of  the 15 yr. old classmate who stepped in to protect her.The victim was taken to a hospital where he later died.
> 
> Classes were canceled Tuesday at the school. News sources reported that the school is dedicated to educating students who do not speak the Swedish language.
> 
> A female student described the victim, Armin,  as wonderful. He was always there when you needed him. When you had bad days, Armin was always there to make them better. He was a cheerful soul. Armin was popular and many students liked him.
> 
> Swedish authorities withheld the names and ethnicity of both the murderer and his victim, in an apparent effort to hide the dangers of UN multiculturalism policy. Students at the school said the victim was Lithuanian and his name was Armin.
> 
> Students identified the Syrian immigrant who knifed the victim, as Ahmed. Ahmed recently migrated from Syria to Sweden with his father. The local village where the students attended the school has had a recent flood of immigrants from Syria.
> 
> The father of one pupil had issued an unheeded warning to a Counselor at the school stating, "Wake up, before it is too late."
> 
> It was reported that the Syrian student had a reputation of harassing female students at the school. An investigation uncovered Ahmed had visited certain web pages over Christmas holiday on “how to kill someone properly.”
> 
> Locals believe it was an honor killing. Ahmed's cultural background believes it is an unforgivable offense for anyone to stop them from harassing females. They feel it is their right because the girls they target are not Muslim. Anyone who challenges this right can become the target of an honor killing.
> 
> Because Ahmed is 14 yrs. Old he will not be charged with murder. Sources who chose to remain anonymous reported that Ahmed will be transferred to another school in Sweden where he can continue his education without fear of discrimination.
> 
> Failure of the Media to report the details of the attack is yet another example of the lengths EU leadership is going to, in order to comply with UN Migrant policy.
> 
> The story about Sweden's school children under attack, is not an isolated incident.
> 
> On October 22, 2015 a student and a teacher's assistant were murdered at a school in Sweden when a masked terrorist entered the school wielding a sword in one hand and a knife in the other. Two other students, identified as age 15 and 17, were seriously wounded in the attack and the older victim later died at a local hospital.
> 
> The students who witnessed the attack are still undergoing counseling after witnessing the terrifying attack unfold.
> 
> The brother of Lavin Eskandar told reporters that Lavin sacrificed his own life in order to protect the pupils. Eskandar shielded the students by standing in front of the students in an effort to hold off the armed attacker.
> 
> Swedish police confirmed at a press conference in Trollhattan that they believed the attack was racially motivated. The name of the 20 yr. Old terrorist has been withheld.
> 
> Swedish actor, William Spetz, posted a tribute to the victims on Facebook.
> Little acknowledgment has been offered for the 15 yr. Old hero known only as, “Armin.”
> 
> The pattern of protecting the identity of Muslim immigrants who murder, rape and terrorize European citizens was established by UN Migrant policy which insists that EU leadership have no choice but to accept their quotas of Muslim immigrants each year.


was killer arab again?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

She usually disappears when she has had her arse kicked.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are specific incidents, Lucy. I asked for proof of increased crime.
> 
> Here is a report that sheds light on the situation.
> 
> Sweden 2014 Crime and Safety Report
> 
> According to the report, property crimes and violent crimes are going down.
> 
> Tom has noted the difference in how crimes are reported in Sweden compared to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014....how about say....now?
Click to expand...

Give us the stats.


----------



## L.K.Eder

anton lundin-pettersson agrees with you hateful frothing internet warriors


----------



## Meathead

dani67 said:


> was killer arab again?


Rather obviously: 
Students identified the Syrian immigrant who knifed the victim, as Ahmed. Ahmed recently migrated from Syria to Sweden with his father. The local village where the students attended the school has had a recent flood of immigrants from Syria.


----------



## dani67

armin is persian name too.i thought that victim is persian


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JakeStarkey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are specific incidents, Lucy. I asked for proof of increased crime.
> 
> Here is a report that sheds light on the situation.
> 
> Sweden 2014 Crime and Safety Report
> 
> According to the report, property crimes and violent crimes are going down.
> 
> Tom has noted the difference in how crimes are reported in Sweden compared to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014....how about say....now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us the stats.
Click to expand...


I need to contact one of our people, the one's who have collated everything and anything regarding crime figures. This is simply so I can narrow it down to just one specific link.


----------



## L.K.Eder

dani67 said:


> armin is persian name too.i thought that victim is persian


this thread would not exist if the victim was persian.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> armin is persian name too.i thought that victim is persian
> 
> 
> 
> this thread would not exist if the victim was persian.
Click to expand...


We like Persians, if the victim was Persian, I'd certainly be bothered.

Then again YOU probably think a Persian is a carpet


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

L.K.Eder said:


> anton lundin-pettersson agrees with you hateful frothing internet warriors



Internet warriors huh? Yes, is that why we're partially on way to another success? Today Belgian Government saying that "refugee" camp to hold 300,000 should be put in Greece.

Danish Parliament yesterday, another success with that vote.

Our groups are everywhere. Yes of course we're on the Internet, like everyone else, but we're also on the ground in now 15 nations within Europa.

Keep your head in the sand darling, it's probably better for you that you do.


----------



## Meathead

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> armin is persian name too.i thought that victim is persian
> 
> 
> 
> this thread would not exist if the victim was persian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We like Persians, if the victim was Persian, I'd certainly be bothered.
> 
> Then again YOU probably think a Persian is a carpet
Click to expand...

He was talking about cats.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are specific incidents, Lucy. I asked for proof of increased crime.
> 
> Here is a report that sheds light on the situation.
> 
> Sweden 2014 Crime and Safety Report
> 
> According to the report, property crimes and violent crimes are going down.
> 
> Tom has noted the difference in how crimes are reported in Sweden compared to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014....how about say....now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us the stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need to contact one of our people, the one's who have collated everything and anything regarding crime figures. This is simply so I can narrow it down to just one specific link.
Click to expand...

Is anyone else still waiting for this ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Meathead said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> armin is persian name too.i thought that victim is persian
> 
> 
> 
> this thread would not exist if the victim was persian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We like Persians, if the victim was Persian, I'd certainly be bothered.
> 
> Then again YOU probably think a Persian is a carpet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was talking about cats.
Click to expand...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Lucy Hamilton said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> armin is persian name too.i thought that victim is persian
> 
> 
> 
> this thread would not exist if the victim was persian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We like Persians, if the victim was Persian, I'd certainly be bothered.
> 
> Then again YOU probably think a Persian is a carpet
Click to expand...

 yuck yuck. why would you care if a brown skinned muslim, who happens to be persian, is killed.


----------



## Meathead

L.K.Eder said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> armin is persian name too.i thought that victim is persian
> 
> 
> 
> this thread would not exist if the victim was persian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We like Persians, if the victim was Persian, I'd certainly be bothered.
> 
> Then again YOU probably think a Persian is a carpet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yuck yuck. why would you care if a brown skinned muslim, who happens to be persian, is killed.
Click to expand...

I am quite sure she cares about a white-skinned European who happens to be Lithuanian getting killed. 

The bitch is obviously intolerant of Muslims and brown-skinned people as illustrated by her concern.


----------



## dani67

Meathead said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> armin is persian name too.i thought that victim is persian
> 
> 
> 
> this thread would not exist if the victim was persian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We like Persians, if the victim was Persian, I'd certainly be bothered.
> 
> Then again YOU probably think a Persian is a carpet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yuck yuck. why would you care if a brown skinned muslim, who happens to be persian, is killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am quite sure she cares about a white-skinned European who happens to be Lithuanian getting killed.
> 
> The bitch is obviously intolerant of Muslims and brown-skinned people as illustrated by her concern.
Click to expand...


just information:
arab guy told me czeck republic is my heaven. i said why?
he said.because i can fuck white girl easily ........... low price


----------



## Meathead

dani67 said:


> just information:
> arab guy told me czeck republic is my heaven. i said why?
> he said.because i can fuck white girl easily ........... low price


If you come from the Muslim shit hole, anywhere else is heaven. Look at the stream of human refuse fleeing the Middle East and other Islamic dumps.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Meathead said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> armin is persian name too.i thought that victim is persian
> 
> 
> 
> this thread would not exist if the victim was persian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We like Persians, if the victim was Persian, I'd certainly be bothered.
> 
> Then again YOU probably think a Persian is a carpet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yuck yuck. why would you care if a brown skinned muslim, who happens to be persian, is killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am quite sure she cares about a white-skinned European who happens to be Lithuanian getting killed.
> 
> The bitch is obviously intolerant of Muslims and brown-skinned people as illustrated by her concern.
Click to expand...


the "bitch is obviously intolerant of Muslims and brown-skinned people as illustrated by her" *many posts airing her intense hatred for *"the muslim savages".


----------



## Meathead

L.K.Eder said:


> the "bitch is obviously intolerant of Muslims and brown-skinned people as illustrated by her" *many posts airing her intense hatred for *"the muslim savages".


Yeah, and her disrespect of their culture and the women who protest being groped and raped really boils my blood.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Meathead said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "bitch is obviously intolerant of Muslims and brown-skinned people as illustrated by her" *many posts airing her intense hatred for *"the muslim savages".
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and her disrespect of their culture and the women who protest being groped and raped really boils my blood.
Click to expand...

yeah. just a concerned patriot protecting white wimmin.















while spewing stürmer-rhetoric, shouting "Deutschland über alles", calling for incarceration and extermination of "volksverräter" who are practically everyone not marching to her hateful drum.


congratulations.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

dani67 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> armin is persian name too.i thought that victim is persian
> 
> 
> 
> this thread would not exist if the victim was persian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We like Persians, if the victim was Persian, I'd certainly be bothered.
> 
> Then again YOU probably think a Persian is a carpet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yuck yuck. why would you care if a brown skinned muslim, who happens to be persian, is killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am quite sure she cares about a white-skinned European who happens to be Lithuanian getting killed.
> 
> The bitch is obviously intolerant of Muslims and brown-skinned people as illustrated by her concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just information:
> arab guy told me czeck republic is my heaven. i said why?
> he said.because i can fuck white girl easily ........... low price
Click to expand...


Dani, come here


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are specific incidents, Lucy. I asked for proof of increased crime.
> 
> Here is a report that sheds light on the situation.
> 
> Sweden 2014 Crime and Safety Report
> 
> According to the report, property crimes and violent crimes are going down.
> 
> Tom has noted the difference in how crimes are reported in Sweden compared to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014....how about say....now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us the stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need to contact one of our people, the one's who have collated everything and anything regarding crime figures. This is simply so I can narrow it down to just one specific link.
Click to expand...

Bump.Is thursday a nazi holiday  ?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are specific incidents, Lucy. I asked for proof of increased crime.
> 
> Here is a report that sheds light on the situation.
> 
> Sweden 2014 Crime and Safety Report
> 
> According to the report, property crimes and violent crimes are going down.
> 
> Tom has noted the difference in how crimes are reported in Sweden compared to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014....how about say....now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us the stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need to contact one of our people, the one's who have collated everything and anything regarding crime figures. This is simply so I can narrow it down to just one specific link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bump.Is thursday a nazi holiday  ?
Click to expand...

Lucy is not a Nazi, I think, but she is a fascist, yes.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JakeStarkey said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are specific incidents, Lucy. I asked for proof of increased crime.
> 
> Here is a report that sheds light on the situation.
> 
> Sweden 2014 Crime and Safety Report
> 
> According to the report, property crimes and violent crimes are going down.
> 
> Tom has noted the difference in how crimes are reported in Sweden compared to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014....how about say....now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us the stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need to contact one of our people, the one's who have collated everything and anything regarding crime figures. This is simply so I can narrow it down to just one specific link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bump.Is thursday a nazi holiday  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy is not a Nazi, I think, but she is a fascist, yes.
Click to expand...

Apparently she has blocked me so I doubt we will ever get to see her file of evidence.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Tommy Tainant said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2014....how about say....now?
> 
> 
> 
> Give us the stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need to contact one of our people, the one's who have collated everything and anything regarding crime figures. This is simply so I can narrow it down to just one specific link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bump.Is thursday a nazi holiday  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy is not a Nazi, I think, but she is a fascist, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently she has blocked me so I doubt we will ever get to see her file of evidence.
Click to expand...

I will share it, if she posts the file.


----------

